# Welcome to the solstice!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another year has rolled around. In Europe and now in the US, the winter solstice is arriving. It’s the shortest day of the year. The sun is as far south as it’s going to get, and in Fairbanks and points north the sun won’t even rise today. We’ll see spring in two or three months, and a verdant new year will begin.

Congratulations to our TC brethren on surviving another year, and I hope most made it with pleasure and even joy. Let’s do it again!

PS -- Apologies to our cousins in the Antipodes, who seem to get these things backwards.


----------

